# DIY Overflow Filter?



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm thinking of making an internal overflow filter instead of a canister filter.

It would be at the back of the tank and be a box with a submersible pump in the bottom. Water would be pumped out of the bottom into the tank and water would overflow back into the top of the box.

It would fall through a sponge, then bio balls, then a carbon filter.

This would be for a 55 gallon tank.

Has anyone done this before? Any suggestons to the design? I'm sure someone has but I see anything in the DIY search.

It's either this or a Odyssea CFS4 Filter

I've attached an image of my idea.


----------

